# WIll my car play MP3 CD's



## Weston Stoler

I am planning on buying some sermons on the internet that I can listen to in the car however the sermon's I want to buy are only in an MP3 CD. I have no clue what is the difference between an audio CD and an MP3 CD and I don't want to spend the money if it won't play.


----------



## Danny

You need to look at your CD player. Usually it will say "MP3" somewhere on the front if it does play them. If not, it probably doesn't.


----------



## Marrow Man

How old is your car/CD player? We have a 2001 and a 2002 vehicle, neither of which can play them. But after the technology became widespread (just a couple of years later), virtually every car with CD player was capable of playing them. I'd say if your car/CD player is 2005 or later, it probably is.

Also, if you were to buy these and they would not play, you could still transfer the mp3s to a blank audio disk and listen to them that way. You can't cram a bunch on a CD like you can with a mp3 disk, but you could get one or two on their, depending on the length (an audio CD has to be 80 minutes or less). It's pretty easy to do and if it comes to that, PM me and I can talk you through it.


----------



## Scottish Lass

The owner's manual should say, too.


----------



## ClayPot

It may be better to simply but the mp3s on an mp3 player and use the auxiliary input on your CD player (if you have one) to play the mp3s. You could burn them to CDs, but that can be a bit bulky. I also know that there are some sort of mini-antennas that your can use with mp3 players to "broadcast" a signal to your stereo. It plugs into your lighter for power. I've never used them, but that could be another option. I bet you'd find some at Walmart, Target, Best Buy, etc.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

You can download Mp3 and Itunes or Zune will convert the file over to an audio CD format when you burn it. You have to make your burn settings to audio CD format though or it will burn in Mp3. It is simple for the most part.


----------



## Marrow Man

Also, you could just get a new CD player for your car. It would certainly play mp3s. I've priced them at Wal-Mart and you can get a decent one for $100 or less.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

I have a friend who just got a Pioneer from WalMart for $110 that will let him plug in his MP3 player directly, or plug a thumb drive directly into the unit. 

You can get an adapter from Radio Shack for $20 that will let you play your MP3's on your car stero via the radio. It plugs into your cigarette lighter for power. I have one and it works fine. Mine is made by "Monster."


----------



## Marrow Man

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> You can get an adapter from Radio Shack for $20 that will let you play your MP3's on your car stero via the radio. It plugs into your cigarette lighter for power. I have one and it works fine. Mine is made by "Monster."



Mark, how does that work? Does it have to be a specific kind of mp3 player (like an iPod)? Or will any mp3 player work?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Hmmm. Mine is an IPOD. My understanding when I purchased the adapter was that it would work with any MP3 player that uses the standard size earphone jacks. You put the adapter into the cigarette lighter, select an available FM frequency from those programmed into the adapter, plug the adapter into the "earbud hole" in the MP3 player, hit play and you have music. It looses a little bit of quality, but is still pretty decent.

This is the one I have, it claims to work with almost any of them:

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Radio...3GOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324493303&sr=8-1


----------

